# Please help!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I am looking for a wooden dog pen for the pups to use during the day. Since they are in the teething stage it's not possible for me to let them run free in the kitchen without watching them like a hawk. I just want a dog pen that looks okay, and blends into the kitchen. 

I have found some really nice ones by Richell, they are expandable and are perfect for what I need. BUT, I live in the UK and I can't find an American website that could ship one to me and I can't find any from the UK 

So does anyone have any suggestions on where I can find a nice looking dog pen, preferably wooden and big enough for the four pups. 

Or any other suggestions what I could do? 
This is the pen that I want but can't find in U.K.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have seen these on Ebay, and was always impressed by the price.
Indoor Wooden Wood Dog Pet Cage Kennel Crate Carrier Metal Fence Large Playpen | eBay

I don't know if you want a bigger one though? I have two crates that size, they were a good size for the two pups, so maybe you could get two? They are definitely cheap enough lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I have seen these on Ebay, and was always impressed by the price.
> Indoor Wooden Wood Dog Pet Cage Kennel Crate Carrier Metal Fence Large Playpen | eBay
> 
> I don't know if you want a bigger one though? I have two crates that size, they were a good size for the two pups, so maybe you could get two? They are definitely cheap enough lol


That's exactly what I was going for looks wise, it's just I already have crates like that I really wanted a big pen for them all to share. I've been looking for pens in the uk but all I can seem to find is those metal cage ones


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe you could have one made? Buy the metal panels and have someone set them into a wooden frame for you.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Maybe you could have one made? Buy the metal panels and have someone set them into a wooden frame for you.


Yeah I was considering asking my Granda, he's great with stuff like that and has spare time. He made my kennel and did an excellent job so that is a good idea to have one made.
I found the exact one I want on eBay, but it doesnt mention uk shipping so I have sent a message to check and hopefully they can ship it to me. If not I'm going to try and have one made.
Here is the kennel my Granda built for the chis...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww that is so cute!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Jessica, just a thought but I wonder if a baby's cot would work as a playpen ? They do some beautiful wooden ones and if you didn't put the legs on it would be low to the ground. The only thing you would have to be careful of is the spacing of the bars.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

This is not wood, but I use these for my two puppies.
Richell Convertible Indoor Outdoor Play Pen, I have six panels for inside and have 12 panels outside (my babies especially Ewa who is 1.5 lbs loves exploring and has found the tiniest wholes to run out of the yard) I am able to move it around our yard and the house. Maybe they have something like this that is wood and you can add more panels.
In my house I have their pee pad on one side and they have their toys and lounger to hang out together when I have to leave them at home. I have create trained them, but the babies love to be together so this works out for us, since they are not ready to roam the house freely.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

When Kerri was a puppy we used wooden fence sections we got at the hardware store, we put supports on it and painted it. It actually looked pretty nice, but did take some work.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Lisa T said:


> Hi Jessica, just a thought but I wonder if a baby's cot would work as a playpen ? They do some beautiful wooden ones and if you didn't put the legs on it would be low to the ground. The only thing you would have to be careful of is the spacing of the bars.


oh yeah this is a good idea! I never thought of this and you are right they do make some beautiful cribs I will have a look into this idea  thankyou!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

2chimomma said:


> This is not wood, but I use these for my two puppies.
> Richell Convertible Indoor Outdoor Play Pen, I have six panels for inside and have 12 panels outside (my babies especially Ewa who is 1.5 lbs loves exploring and has found the tiniest wholes to run out of the yard) I am able to move it around our yard and the house. Maybe they have something like this that is wood and you can add more panels.
> In my house I have their pee pad on one side and they have their toys and lounger to hang out together when I have to leave them at home. I have create trained them, but the babies love to be together so this works out for us, since they are not ready to roam the house freely.


I love these and they are perfect for me, just what im looking for although it seems im going to struggle to buy any richell products as they dont ship to the UK. its such a shame as I love the expandable pen


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

doginthedesert said:


> When Kerri was a puppy we used wooden fence sections we got at the hardware store, we put supports on it and painted it. It actually looked pretty nice, but did take some work.


oh this is a great idea, have you got any photos of how it turned out?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

There is a company that makes (very expensive) wooden framed crates in the UK. I cannot recall the name, but they advertise in the back of the glossy dog magazines.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> There is a company that makes (very expensive) wooden framed crates in the UK. I cannot recall the name, but they advertise in the back of the glossy dog magazines.



If you can remember the name or come across it be sure to let me know. I'm currently in touch with a joiner who is designing me one then giving me a price so hopefully I can get one this way


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Jessicashield said:


> oh this is a great idea, have you got any photos of how it turned out?


I've been looking and for some reason I can't find any! I have a lot of when she was really little and we kept her in a little soft sided pen, then I have pictures like 4 months later skipping the wooden panels. We actually gave them to a friend who got a puppy right after Kerri grew up enough to stop using them, so they got some use.


----------



## simplyKathyH (Aug 30, 2015)

If your budget isn't pinched check this link out. These are to die for, and I will be getting one for my Abbi girl asap. https://www.etsy.com/shop/kennelmaster ( I am a fan of helping small business owners, and just love etsy for shopping for things)


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They don't ship to the Uk though


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I got a nice Richell pen from Amazon....do they not ship to your area?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

simplyKathyH said:


> If your budget isn't pinched check this link out. These are to die for, and I will be getting one for my Abbi girl asap. https://www.etsy.com/shop/kennelmaster ( I am a fan of helping small business owners, and just love etsy for shopping for things)


thanks so much they are perfect and exactly what I want although they only ship to Canada and the US


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> They don't ship to the Uk though


ah what a shame, that's always the case


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> I got a nice Richell pen from Amazon....do they not ship to your area?


they don't no, its such a shame. I love the richell ones. im going to keep searching though. if not I will just have one made


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

doginthedesert said:


> I've been looking and for some reason I can't find any! I have a lot of when she was really little and we kept her in a little soft sided pen, then I have pictures like 4 months later skipping the wooden panels. We actually gave them to a friend who got a puppy right after Kerri grew up enough to stop using them, so they got some use.


ah that's alright  making one is a great idea though!


----------



## simplyKathyH (Aug 30, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> thanks so much they are perfect and exactly what I want although they only ship to Canada and the US


Well that simply stinks :foxes15: you think that they would so they could get more business and all. Sorry that they don't.


----------

